# Bob Shore Eagle Governor



## fltenwheeler (May 16, 2014)

I am back working on my Silver Eagle. I purchased it back in 2002. After I drilled the hole for the governor shaft and found that it would not turn.:wall:

I contacted Margaret and she sent me a new set of drawings. At this point I found out that that this dimension has been corrected. I corrected my problem by lapping the gears. 

But now I am double checking the dimensions on the other governor parts and found that there will be interference between the governor arm and the root diameter of the thimble.

Has anyone encountered this on their build?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## misfitsailor (Aug 20, 2014)

What date is on the revised drawings?  I am curious if I have the latest set with my castings.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 20, 2014)

I contacted Margaret and she sent me new drawings. There are many changes to the drawings but unfortunately most of them are not dated. I built one head with the intake and exhaust reversed. This has been fixed in the new drawing. 

I have not been able to find the cam timing. There are still a lot of things I do not like about the drawings, but I will work through them in time.

If I had it to do over I would do the Breisch/Peters Associated as my first engine. I have all 4 styles how. I will be doing a production line on these at a later date.

Tim


----------



## Thisthishehe (Apr 11, 2015)

For my new steam engine, 8 or 9 cm (3 or3 1/2 inch) approx. diameter flywheel wanted. Preferably thick and heavy iron or brass flywheel will purchase for 1 inch stroke, 1 1/2 inch diameter marine steam machine.


----------

